# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не виден ключ защиты 1С Предприятие 7.7 (Рарус)

## Aleks17_

Добрый день!

Проблема в том, что компьютер по сети не видит ключ защиты Афльфа-Авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис
Ред. 3.091.   Драйвер ключа защиты установлен. В  Server.ini  все корректно. SmartKey Multilan Service 
запущен. Помогите пожалуйста!!! Испробовал Все! Не помогает!

----------

